# VPN works but I still can't log in



## sbausman (Nov 20, 2012)

Normally when I try and connect to the server it prompts me to fill in my user/password.  The last time I did that, I hit the button that said, "Save to this computer".  Now I can't log in.  When I try it just says it's the wrong IP address.  Which I know it's not.  Can anyone help please?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2012)

There is so little detail provided that help is nearly impossible.  Are you running FreeBSD?  Which version?  On the VPN client or server?  Which VPN software?


----------



## sbausman (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry for little infoâ€”i'm not a techie.  I can't even answer your questions.  My client's tech guy left the company.  I'm the graphic designer for the company and I can't log in to their server remotely.  My VPN works BUT for some reason I just can't log into the server. I'm on a mac.  I log on using smb:// and then the IP address.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2012)

Is there a reason to think that FreeBSD is involved?


----------



## sbausman (Nov 21, 2012)

Thought maybe BSD was used.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 21, 2012)

What is the name of the VPN client software you are using?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

Contact your company's administrator. We can't help you if you don't even know if FreeBSD is involved or not.


----------

